# Monitoring Service Beta (Sentinel Tower)



## ed0 (May 15, 2014)

Hello members of VPSBoard,

Today we are proudly launching the beta version of our server monitoring service.

As many others, our solution is based on an agent that you install on your server and a hosted software which displays and send notifications.

The current version only supports the following linux distros flavours : debian, ubuntu, centos, fedora, gentoo. More will come shortly, and we are planning to support windows, macOS and BSD based OS in the future.

To apply for the beta, please complete this small survey ( https://my.sentineltower.com/survey.php ), you will then be able to sign up at the following address : https://my.sentineltower.com/signup.php 

Please report any bugs to [email protected], and if you need any help or have suggestions you can write to [email protected]

Also, feel free to comment on this topic.


As a preview, here are a few screenshots:
 



 



Sentinel Tower Team,


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 15, 2014)

Is your "agent" open source or do you just distribute a binary file?


----------



## ed0 (May 15, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Is your "agent" open source or do you just distribute a binary file?


It is written in python, so you can have a look at it in /opt/sentinelTower/ once installed


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 15, 2014)

Looks pretty nice, might be worth adding a <title> tag for a pretty bookmark.


----------



## perennate (May 15, 2014)

ed0 said:


> It is written in python, so you can have a look at it in /opt/sentinelTower/ once installed


That doesn't answer the question. What license is your software distributed under?

Either way it seems you've done a decent job with it. What is the advantage over other tools like zabbix, monit, observium though?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 15, 2014)

perennate said:


> That doesn't answer the question. What license is your software distributed under?
> 
> Either way it seems you've done a decent job with it. What is the advantage over other tools like zabbix, monit, observium though?



I don't see any license information in the code or on the site so there was probably nothing picked yet. The code is at least readable and commented as opposed to obfuscated like some projects.

Its nice to have alternatives, depending on prices a SaaS solution may be nice.


----------



## ed0 (May 15, 2014)

perennate said:


> That doesn't answer the question. What license is your software distributed under?
> 
> Either way it seems you've done a decent job with it. What is the advantage over other tools like zabbix, monit, observium though?


To be honest we have not decided yet under which licence we will release the agent. *For now* it is unlicenced, meaning that we retain all rights on it and that it cannot be modified/redistributed as described here ( http://choosealicense.com/no-license/ ), but it may change in the future.

The daemonizer was released by Sander Marechal on jejik.com under Creative Commons 3, I will add headers in the file to reflect that.

Compared to the monitoring solutions you mentionned, our solution does not require a master server from the user side to collect the metrics. It will also send sms notifications and other without having the user go into the hassle to hook up with a sms provider and have their hands into the monitoring software configuration.


----------



## ed0 (May 27, 2014)

We have added a public status page feature :

Here is a demo link : https://my.sentineltower.com/publicstatus.php?publicPageUid=1504351318424158209

And a screenshot :


----------

